# New TD Owner From South Carolina



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Welcome aboard and congratulations! I came from the Sonic world as well. Make sure to post some pictures when you remember.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Congrats on your purchase. Did you drive a diesel manual prior to purchase?


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

congrats and welcome aboard. Pics when you get time are always nice.


----------



## jrb3 (May 17, 2017)

I dropped it off this morning to get the windows tinted and the front end paint protection. Here is a pic on my way to my car yesterday.


----------



## jrb3 (May 17, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> Congrats on your purchase. Did you drive a diesel manual prior to purchase?


I did not drive a diesel manual prior to purchase. I didn't drive a Cruze at all prior to purchase. I sat in the TD Auto that they had on the lot, that was about it. Unfortunately, I really just care about the fuel mileage. I won't ever drive the car on the weekends, I have a couple of others that I use on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

jrb3 said:


> Picked up my 17 TD, Silver Ice Metallic, 6 speed, black leather car Monday night (5/15/17).
> 
> Anyway, i have 300 miles on it so far (I do 150 a day back and forth to work). Since I haven't filled up yet, I don't know the fuel mileage, car says 45.5 so far.
> 
> 2 things I don't like so far are that the first cup holder is in the way of the shifter and I'm a little concerned about pulling into fast moving traffic. 1st gear kind of stinks. The car is not peppy in first and the 1st to 2nd shift really makes it fall on it's face. I've tried different RPM's, even starting out in 2nd, no luck yet to finding the sweet, quick spot. I will say that 2 thru 6 are pretty responsive.


I've seen your picture post. Silver Ice Metallic is pretty.

My experience with fuel economy and the fuel computer is that the computer is pessimistic, which is unusual in my experience with other vehicles. I haven't gotten less than 52 MPG on a tank yet.

Both of the cup holders are poorly located for a stick shift. Any cup with some height on it touches my arm while shifting. No bueno. Most of the time, though, I don't have a drink in the cup holder.

First gear is odd. Both my daughter and I are experienced manual drivers and first bugged us both. I think it's turbo lag. If you really want to move, put your right foot down and hold first past 2,500 RPM. I've been surprised that 4th and 5th can pull as much as they do. Overall I'm pretty happy with it. I can surprise the occasional Honda or Toyota from a dead stop, but I'm not looking to take it to the track or anything. I spend a lot of time on the highway and it's giving me great fuel economy, which is what I bought it to do. If it's a little zippy because of the diesel torque, that's a bonus.

I've about decided that I don't like Easy Mode and I wish there was a button to turn it off. I've stalled it a couple of more times now because the brake-assist didn't let go quickly enough and the automatic accelerator revving as the clutch is released is mostly unwelcome too. They gave me a button that I'll probably never use to disable traction control. How hard would it have been to let me flip these other 2 bits in the engine computer?


----------



## jrb3 (May 17, 2017)

johnmo said:


> I've seen your picture post. Silver Ice Metallic is pretty.
> 
> My experience with fuel economy and the fuel computer is that the computer is pessimistic, which is unusual in my experience with other vehicles. I haven't gotten less than 52 MPG on a tank yet.


Thank you, I took the color they had coming in! I am not a color shopper. I filled up yesterday, and I agree. This is the first time in my life where I hand calculated a higher number than the computer. The car said 46.8, I calculated 50.15. That is awesome. I was hoping for 45 (I drive 52 miles highway, 20 miles surface roads with some stop and go). The mileage is why I bought it and 1 fill up in, I'm pretty happy!


----------



## jrb3 (May 17, 2017)

Here is a quick pick after tint. They didn't get the bumper clear bra on. I have to go back next week. Getting fog lights installed next week too.


----------



## jrb3 (May 17, 2017)

As an FYI, I've filled up twice so far (just passed 1500 miles today). First time 50.15, last time 50.7. Pretty awesome with 72% Highway, 28% City.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

jrb3 said:


> As an FYI, I've filled up twice so far (just passed 1500 miles today). First time 50.15, last time 50.7. Pretty awesome with 72% Highway, 28% City.


Wow that's pretty incredible. What's the price of diesel in your area?


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome to CruzeTalk!


----------



## jrb3 (May 17, 2017)

chevrasaki said:


> Wow that's pretty incredible. What's the price of diesel in your area?


Diesel is $2.15 per gallon. Filled up again on Friday, 53.9!
In my opinion, car is ok, mileage is great.


----------



## jrb3 (May 17, 2017)

I thought I would update again. As of Friday, 4500 miles, 8 fill ups averaging 52.23. Put 2.3ish gallons for DEF in. DIC was showing 34%. Highway, I drive about 78ish MPH.


----------



## Dirk vds (Aug 2, 2017)

You mentioned you will install fog lights. Is that aftermarket or Chevy?


----------

